# Just Ordered My Custom RGA7



## sheener19 (May 18, 2009)

Just put my order into Chris Woods for this







I'm freaking excited and can't wait for it to be done!
Hes also considering making a second one so if anyone likes the look of this he might have one to sell.

[EDIT for Progress Pictures]


----------



## budda (May 18, 2009)

you'll be waiting a while for that to be finished, by the sounds of things.

looks good! whereabouts in ontario are you?


----------



## Spondus (May 18, 2009)

looks pretty sweet, id like a 7 string version of the rga32 in mahogany oil


----------



## sheener19 (May 18, 2009)

He seems to have a grip on things as of latley. I've been tracking his progress over the past few months and he's pretty much on schedual with a few exceptions. I live in Windsor.


----------



## JPMDan (May 18, 2009)

That's really nice man but you'll be waiting a good while I ordered my custom bout 2 years ago and finally got my neck done and my body, just need paint and assembly now. Good luck dude.


----------



## budda (May 18, 2009)

well shucks, im in london when im at school - if you're in the area between sept-april, let me know lol.

specs?!


----------



## sheener19 (May 18, 2009)

RGA7 Tobacco Burst

Mahogany with 1/2" Quilted Maple Top
5 Piece Bolt Maple Wenge neck w/ JP7 Contour
Reverse headstock
Ebony fretboard without inlays
Bound with quilted maple
Stainless Steel Frets
Last 4 Frets are Scalloped
Lower Horn Sculpted
Dimarzio Evo7 and Air Norton 7
Planet Waves Tuners
Piezo
Coil Tap


----------



## hmmm_de_hum (May 18, 2009)

Sounds pretty incredible, i do hope that he has sped things up a bit, this i cannot wait to see (like most customs  )


----------



## sheener19 (May 18, 2009)

hmmm_de_hum said:


> Sounds pretty incredible, i do hope that he has sped things up a bit, this i cannot wait to see (like most customs  )




Me too. It's really gunna suck if i have to wait an obscene amount of time like i've heard some stories about. But since he wants to make onne for himeself maaybe he'll be excited to make it and get it done ASAP!


----------



## budda (May 18, 2009)

he may just make his ASAP and make you wait lol, who knows. but from waht i've heard, dont expect it done before 2010.

its best to just try not to think about it.


----------



## JPMDan (May 18, 2009)

btw did you render these images yourself or did you have someone do this for you cause I'd like to run an idea for another guitar and would like to see the finished product.


----------



## sheener19 (May 18, 2009)

JPMDan said:


> btw did you render these images yourself or did you have someone do this for you cause I'd like to run an idea for another guitar and would like to see the finished product.



I made it myself. But i just kinda cut pictures of other guitars up and frankestiend them all together. But I've got some time on my hands for the next week or so. What were you thinking?


----------



## JPMDan (May 18, 2009)

ah I rather keep that a secret from our fellow ss.org as a surprise I'll hit you up in a PM.


----------



## Rick (May 18, 2009)

That's gonna look awesome!


----------



## TMM (May 18, 2009)

How much is that setting you back? PM me if you don't mind saying, but don't want it public


----------



## HumanFuseBen (May 18, 2009)

fuck me sideways, that looks amazing!!! can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## Soilent1 (May 18, 2009)

You have excellent taste in guitars my friend! That is going to be beautiful if it ever gets built

I have been waiting over a year now for a very simple, yet elegant replacement neck. You might be better off going to luthier school and building your own...you probably got a couple yrs to learn  

Kidding! I hope Chris has gotten his shit together better and gets that bitch knocked out. Can't wait to see it!


----------



## Harry (May 18, 2009)

Cool stuff, can't wait to see it done.


----------



## sheener19 (May 19, 2009)

TMM said:


> How much is that setting you back? PM me if you don't mind saying, but don't want it public



It's costing me $1850 USD



Soilent1 said:


> You have excellent taste in guitars my friend! That is going to be beautiful if it ever gets built
> 
> I have been waiting over a year now for a very simple, yet elegant replacement neck. You might be better off going to luthier school and building your own...you probably got a couple yrs to learn
> 
> Kidding! I hope Chris has gotten his shit together better and gets that bitch knocked out. Can't wait to see it!



Thanks alot man! I worked really hard on it and I'm really happy with how its turned out. I really hope this doesn't take that long. I know that His line of guitars are first, then complete guitars and then the replacement parts are last priority so hopefully that works in my favor. Well see tho.


----------



## Apophis (May 19, 2009)

Looks really nice


----------



## CrushingAnvil (May 19, 2009)

Dude, how much is this shit costing? 

looks fucking amazing.

might order one when I have the money!


----------



## sheener19 (May 19, 2009)

It's costing me $1850 USD


----------



## Wi77iam (May 20, 2009)

CrushingAnvil said:


> Dude, how much is this shit costing?
> 
> looks fucking amazing.
> 
> might order one when I have the money!



no you won't. not with that exchange rate


----------



## liamh (May 20, 2009)

If it looks anything like those pictures when tis finished, it will be the nicest 7 stringed guitar, ever!


----------



## technomancer (May 20, 2009)

I highly recommend anybody thinking about ordering from Christopher Woods read this thread 

Christopher Woods? - Jemsite


----------



## Alex-D33 (May 20, 2009)

Looks awesomely sweet !

Doe's he make neckthru guitars also ?


----------



## SnowfaLL (May 21, 2009)

Alex-D33 said:


> Looks awesomely sweet !
> 
> Doe's he make neckthru guitars also ?



he does if you have a neckthru blank to give him.

Coincidentally, if you want a neckthru from him, I could help you. he has a neckthru blank of mine that I am just pretty much giving up on this project, so im sure if we got a hold of him, you could buy the neckthru blank from me and he could finish shaping/etc for you. No shipping would have to happen, cause the blank is already at his shop. 

Its a Carvin 7 string NT blank, 25.5", 24 stainless steel frets with maple fretboard, locking nut and unshaped headstock so he can do whatever you want.

This offer is open to anyone, I can't get a hold of him so if anyone wants a neckthru from him, if you can get a hold of him thru email or phone and want my NT blank, I'd sell it for cheap, probably around $300 in paypal.


----------



## psywaltz (May 21, 2009)

hi there, nice guitar all in all. but, why do you use the ibanez headdesign (do you wanna have the ibanez logo too)... i ask, because i have also a luthiermade (Jaden Rose GB) 7string archtop guitar and my first idea was, to have the ibanez revesed head with that prestige Logo. but when i was thinking about that, i recognized, that ibanez will never give me any money for this kind of advertisement, they never have offerd me a endorsement deal or any kind of support. so, i deceided to create my own headdesign and i`m so happy now, to have done this... i love my headdesign!







​


----------



## Sepultorture (May 21, 2009)

i am VERY jealous


----------



## sheener19 (May 21, 2009)

psywaltz said:


> hi there, nice guitar all in all. but, why do you use the ibanez headdesign (do you wanna have the ibanez logo too)... i ask, because i have also a luthiermade (Jaden Rose GB) 7string archtop guitar and my first idea was, to have the ibanez revesed head with that prestige Logo. but when i was thinking about that, i recognized, that ibanez will never give me any money for this kind of advertisement, they never have offerd me a endorsement deal or any kind of support. so, i deceided to create my own headdesign and i`m so happy now, to have done this... i love my headdesign!



I'm not worried about Ibanez not paying me to use the headstock I just love the Ibanez design. It's a dream of mine among other people to own my own LACS, so this makes me feel like I've got it.  I'll just bask in my dreamy ignorance haha.


----------



## Sepultorture (May 21, 2009)

seriously if i was in better financial standing i would be calling this guy myself, if he's gunna build two RGA's i would jump on one if i could afford it



sheener19 said:


> It's costing me $1850 USD
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks alot man! I worked really hard on it and I'm really happy with how its turned out. I really hope this doesn't take that long. I know that His line of guitars are first, then complete guitars and then the replacement parts are last priority so hopefully that works in my favor. Well see tho.



$1850 USD

wowzers


----------



## sheener19 (May 29, 2009)

Update:

Just got some pictures of the wood being used on the guitar. The neck is glued together now and awating the fretboard and the quilted maple is on order. It looks great to me. I'm salivating over that top I don't think i could be happier with it. I explained the exact kind of quilt I wanted and he went out and found it. Great service so far lets hope it keeps up!

Neck and Body Back




Quilted Maple Top


----------



## Wi77iam (May 30, 2009)




----------



## TheAmazingBlob (May 30, 2009)

Hi everybody, (first post here, I lurk here from time to time and post mainly on the HCAF )

Anyway, I'm looking at buying a custom 7-string, and I was about to order from Mammoth, but even before sending money I haven't been too happy with Ron's communication. It sounds like this guy is great, and possibly even cheaper than Mammoth, but I'm wondering about the build time. On his site he makes it sound like he completes the order in the month it's placed, but it sounds like some of you have had to wait for a year plus? Just wondering if I could get more details about people's experiences 

Awesome guitar btw, that's actually really close to what I'm looking to get


----------



## sheener19 (Jun 7, 2009)

Update:

Here's an update on what Chris has got done for me so far. He seems to be getting things done so no worries about delays yet!

Heres the picture:


----------



## zindrome (Jun 17, 2009)

ah its inching closer to finish
the concept u posted is sooo killer dude
hope it turns out just as well 
and looking forward to a huge NGD thread here
cheers


----------



## romper_stomper (Jun 17, 2009)

That's going to be amazing! Not too bad of a price either.


----------



## Wi77iam (Jun 17, 2009)

Seems like Chris Woods is picking up the pace with his work.
Top stuff


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 17, 2009)

Spondus said:


> looks pretty sweet, id like a 7 string version of the rga32 in mahogany oil



+100,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000


----------



## technomancer (Jun 17, 2009)

Wi77iam said:


> Seems like Chris Woods is picking up the pace with his work.
> Top stuff



Yeah so now he's pushing through new orders while continuing to fuck over people that have been waiting for years... sounds like a great way to do business 

Matt: I hope your guitar makes good progress and gets to you in a timely manner, people should just be aware that Woods has a long standing habit of making a LOT of promises and not delivering on them.


----------



## caughtinamosh (Jun 17, 2009)

I have heard several horror stories regarding Christopher Woods and his wait times. It's probably my main incentive for going with ETGuitars over CW. Unfortunately, much of the guitar world has gone the same path and now ET is backlogged to 4 months. 

From what we've seen, it looks really nice, man, especially that QM top.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 17, 2009)

i like that... give it to me!


----------



## sheener19 (Jun 19, 2009)

technomancer said:


> Yeah so now he's pushing through new orders while continuing to fuck over people that have been waiting for years... sounds like a great way to do business
> 
> Matt: I hope your guitar makes good progress and gets to you in a timely manner, people should just be aware that Woods has a long standing habit of making a LOT of promises and not delivering on them.



Thanks for the nice words about the guitar(s) guys it seems to bee looking pretty good to me.

As for Chris, I hope hes not pushing people who have been waiting a long time for my order that was placed just a little less the a month ago. I mean yes I want it to be done on schedule but I would feel bad and like I'm having a part in makign it a difficult experience on some of his other customers.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Jun 19, 2009)

sheener19 said:


> Just put my order into Chris Woods for this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, Do you have to be endorsed to get a custom shop Ibanez?


----------



## jsousa (Jun 19, 2009)

Xiphos68 said:


> Hey, Do you have to be endorsed to get a custom shop Ibanez?



yes, but the guitar he is having done is an ibanez-similar custom, not an actual ibanez


----------



## sheener19 (Jun 19, 2009)

jsousa said:


> yes, but the guitar he is having done is an ibanez-similar custom, not an actual ibanez



Ya, Oh how I wish I could have a LACS made for me. I'm sure I'm not the only one though!


----------



## MacTown09 (Jul 30, 2009)

so how is this thing coming? I want some more progress pics of er!


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jul 30, 2009)

Wi77iam said:


> no you won't. not with that exchange rate


----------



## sheener19 (Jul 31, 2009)

There's no more new progress pictures unfortunately. As soon as he was about to start CNC about 1 month ago he reorganized the order in which hell finish all the guitar into the order in which the orders were placed which makes sense but i'm not sure why he wasn't doing that since the beginning. I've emailed him 3 times since then and he hasn't gotten back to me and that. I hope he gets back to me soon with some updates.


----------



## ugg im kyle (Jul 31, 2009)

Awesome!


----------



## GazPots (Jul 31, 2009)

Well just be prepared for a long and quiet wait.


----------



## sheener19 (Jul 31, 2009)

Hahaha well i guess the cure is to just complain a little on a forum. Just got this email last night.

Matt,

Hello, Sorry for the delay.

I'll send some photos of the necks tomorrow. They are nearly done.

Bodies will be done this coming week. I'll be ready to send one of the
body/neck sets off to paint. I'll let you choose which one.


----------



## technomancer (Jul 31, 2009)

If that was all it took I'd have the body I've been waiting 2+ years for by now 

It'll be interesting to see if he actually sends you the pics, since I've been told repeatedly I'll have updated photos "next week" since Nov 2008. Honestly the only reason I haven't taken legal action against him is that the amount would put it in small claims court.


----------



## sheener19 (Aug 1, 2009)

Alright Chris came through with his word.

here's an updated picture of the necks he's making.


----------



## GazPots (Aug 1, 2009)

Very nice looking.


Seems Chris has sped up a bit or am i imagining things?


----------



## MacTown09 (Aug 1, 2009)

okay so i am curious, tell me the process you went through to design and order this guitar with chris? I am VERY interested in getting a custom from him...


----------



## sheener19 (Aug 1, 2009)

Well he seems to be making consistent progress on my guitar atleast that all I can tell you. 

Well I designed the guitar in Photoshop and dowloaded Chris' form that he wants veryone to fill out whn they order from him. I filled that out as details as possible and made sure my mockup was as realistic as possible so that there would be as little missunderstanding as possible. I emailed with him back and forth and figured out some details that needed to be cleared up and then. I called him and ordered the guitar over the phone with him. He ands me emails pretty punctually most of the ime he sems to b busythe last month so he was pretty delayed on gettng back to me but as soon as he go back to me he answered my response right away wihn the next day.

Hope that helps let me know if you wanna know any thing else.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Aug 5, 2009)

Any updates? I can't wait to see this guitar!


----------



## sheener19 (Aug 13, 2009)

Update:

Heres the body after some CNC


----------



## Fred (Aug 13, 2009)

ASS-SOME. Going to be a beautiful guitar man, crazy figuring on that top.


----------



## lefty robb (Aug 13, 2009)

Despite what he's sending you for pics, I would be very surprised if you get that in less than 2 years.


----------



## Bumskull (Aug 13, 2009)

Freackin wicked! Dual stripes, DiMarzios, that thing where you can feed strings thru the back of the body without taking of the plate. That is one sexy guitar. I think this should become a real model, u kno so that all of us can have one at a cheaper price.


----------



## sheener19 (Aug 13, 2009)

This is the first of the two bodies hes making. I'm having him make a few adjustments to the other one. 

But I'm happy to see hes making me a great product and that he is getting things done for me.


----------



## MacTown09 (Aug 13, 2009)

FUZZZZZZ YEA THAT THINGS NICE! I am very jealous man. Your gonna have one of the hottest guitars on the forum.


----------



## MacTown09 (Nov 11, 2009)

So where is it??


----------



## Wi77iam (Nov 11, 2009)

MacTown09 said:


> So where is it??





lefty robb said:


> Despite what he's sending you for pics, I would be very surprised if you get that in less than 2 years.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Nov 11, 2009)

Yeah, I was reading through the jemsite thread about him and found these. I didn't have time to sift through all 90 somethin pages haha



espenguin said:


> Havent visited this site in a while, but it's going on 5 years waiting for my woodsie,no emails,nothing. I know i'm never getting the guitar as promised,but i would at least like the Kahler bridge i sent him back.






JShred said:


> I've been waiting 4.5 years and I'm at the end of the "Top Ten." Which A, makes me an extraordinarily patient person, and B, begs the question of just how long it takes for a project to be completed? I think mine is about ZERO percent completed. Maybe I'm wrong, but it's hard to know with that cheap BS cop-out that "oh, if I provided customers with updates I'd spend all day at the computer and no time doing guitars." Without updates, I'm not entirely sure that either activity is occurring. Playstation and Seinfeld reruns could be occuring, we have no idea.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Nov 11, 2009)

well, i hope that the op doesn't get disappointed as it is as bad ass virtual guitar!!!


----------



## sheener19 (Nov 11, 2009)

Well I was sitting in the "In Process" Section for a few months now and a few days ago I got bumped up into the bottom of "Finishing Details". He hasn't got back to a few of my emails in the past couple months but he is updating his site on the mobile me gallery again lately. Hes done that a couple times now so hopefully he keeps that up and we can all get a glimpse of how my guitar is coming along if he posts pictures of mine.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Nov 11, 2009)

I really hope he comes through for you, bro. I hate seeing people on here getting ripped off.


----------



## technomancer (Nov 11, 2009)

sheener19 said:


> Update:
> 
> Heres the body after some CNC



Ummmm looking at that, it looks like the neck pocket is fucked up. Note the tear out on the left side where it should curve in at the pickup route... there's no wood there. It's really obvious in the last pic looking straight into the pocket where it's on the right.


----------



## Elysian (Nov 11, 2009)

technomancer said:


> Ummmm looking at that, it looks like the neck pocket is fucked up. Note the tear out on the left side where it should curve in at the pickup route... there's no wood there. It's really obvious in the last pic looking straight into the pocket where it's on the right.



Yeah, Sims does that as well. Chipout... I learned to be very careful when routing that, I always do the neck pocket first, and then do the pickup route, and when I'm at that point, I take very minute amounts of wood off, so as not to chip it out. It really won't hurt anything though, if you look at 7 Strings of Hate's RG7/Carvin guitar, I had to take those little notches out to fit the square end of the Carvin neck. As long as it's bolted in tightly it shouldn't really hurt anything, and it looks like Chris also puts a ledge at the edge of the pickup route(like Sims does), which also gives the neck something to butt against.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Nov 11, 2009)

This is going to look awesome after it is all finished.


----------



## technomancer (Nov 11, 2009)

Elysian said:


> Yeah, Sims does that as well. Chipout... I learned to be very careful when routing that, I always do the neck pocket first, and then do the pickup route, and when I'm at that point, I take very minute amounts of wood off, so as not to chip it out. It really won't hurt anything though, if you look at 7 Strings of Hate's RG7/Carvin guitar, I had to take those little notches out to fit the square end of the Carvin neck. As long as it's bolted in tightly it shouldn't really hurt anything, and it looks like Chris also puts a ledge at the edge of the pickup route(like Sims does), which also gives the neck something to butt against.



Still not acceptable in an $1800+ guitar though IMHO. In a $500 Agile? Maybe. $1850 custom? Not so much.


----------



## sheener19 (Nov 25, 2009)

Here's a New Update:

Still no pictures of my body but the necks look good and are pretty much done. The side dots are way to small, I told him I wanted those huge double sized dots that are on the K7 so I wouldn't have a hard time seeing them. But apparently I wasn't clear enough.

Anyways here's the pictures:


----------



## Soilent1 (Nov 25, 2009)

wow! Chris built 2 identical badass axes in a couple months and its been 2 yrs since I ordered my fucking neck and still no neck. This guy really makes one feel like a valued customer

Dude, updates on that axe ASAP. Almost exactly what my dream Ibanez LACS would look like!


----------



## Exhale (Nov 26, 2009)

I mean F$#@?%k! . . . Are American made Ibanez RG really available at the time?

GAS . . . .


----------



## Xaios (Nov 26, 2009)

I dunno what it is, but I've just never been that impressed with anything Chris Woods has put out, except Shannon's guitar.


----------



## djpharoah (Nov 27, 2009)

sheener19 said:


>


The headstocks aren't even in the same reverse tilt angle. The one on the bottom is almost like an inverted Ibanez while the top one is the reverse..

It's tempting to get some custom work done ...but then I'd rather piss my money away in Vegas than wait 4 years to get a guitar done.


----------



## chris9 (Nov 27, 2009)

i,m getting the other one!!!


----------



## sheener19 (Nov 27, 2009)

chris9 said:


> i,m getting the other one!!!



Hey man good to hear. Have you been in contact with Chris recently. Hes not answering my emails.


----------



## leandroab (Nov 27, 2009)

djpharoah said:


> The headstocks aren't even in the same reverse tilt angle. The one on the bottom is almost like an inverted Ibanez while the top one is the reverse..



It's an optical illusion.


----------



## HighGain510 (Nov 27, 2009)

I know people who are rapidly approaching 3 years of waiting with Chris Woods.... to be honest, the current progress is cool but with him you're not "done" until you have a box in your hands with the guitar in it.  I've seen just bodies or necks sit at the same stage for literally years. Sad stuff.


----------



## chris9 (Nov 28, 2009)

sheener19 said:


> Hey man good to hear. Have you been in contact with Chris recently. Hes not answering my emails.



he mailed me about 2 weeks ago saying it has gone to paint.


----------



## technomancer (Nov 28, 2009)

chris9 said:


> he mailed me about 2 weeks ago saying it has gone to paint.



Shit man my body has been in paint for 2 1/2 years now


----------



## wannabguitarist (Nov 28, 2009)

technomancer said:


> Shit man my body has been in paint for 2 1/2 years now



Holyshit


----------



## djpharoah (Nov 28, 2009)

technomancer said:


> Shit man my body has been in paint for 2 1/2 years now


What the heck do you still have with him Steve?


----------



## Soilent1 (Nov 28, 2009)

Yeah, the headstock of my neck has taken 2 months to paint. He's lied about finishing it like half a dozen times! Fuckin gay. He'll probably get it done right before Christmas when I'm fuckin broke.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Nov 29, 2009)

technomancer said:


> Shit man my body has been in paint for 2 1/2 years now



Wow.

Fuck that shit


----------



## Prydogga (Dec 13, 2009)

Any news on this?


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Dec 13, 2009)

Is this out of the paint booth yet? lol


----------



## sheener19 (Dec 13, 2009)

Mindcrime1204 said:


> Is this out of the paint booth yet? lol



Haha unfortunately not. Apparently the body hasn't been CNC'd yet. Chris emailed me the other day and told me he was going to send me the CAD drawings or blueprints or whatever they are haha of the body because the first body wasn't quite to my liking. He told me that he is reluctant to send the body to SIMS for paint because of the wait times so he suggested Marty Bell. So I emailed Marty and he said he could have it done in 2 weeks which sounds absolutely fantastic to me haha. So hopefully I get those pictures and Chris gets to making my body son so this can finally go to paint and be finished.

I also told him that I didn't like the side dots he put it because I told him that I wanted he ones on the K7 guitars so I wouldn't have ant trouble finding my way around the black neck. But that was over looked and he said he would fix that for me no problem and he was sorry.


----------



## MacTown09 (Dec 13, 2009)

Well i have heard a lot of horror stories and this confirms it in some ways but he seems pretty responsive to your demands. How hard is it to talk to him on the phone?


----------



## sheener19 (Dec 13, 2009)

MacTown09 said:


> Well i have heard a lot of horror stories and this confirms it in some ways but he seems pretty responsive to your demands. How hard is it to talk to him on the phone?



Well I've only talked to him on the phone when I originally ordered the guitar. He really seems happy to help me out and make me a great guitar. I would defiantly say hes a good guy hes just very busy and unfortunately he gets behind because of it. But never once has he given me a bad vibe or anything. He told me that he saw a couple emails I sent him that he didn't reply to and meant to get to them but forgot which I completely understand considering I quite ADD haha, so not very much frustration there I'm pretty easy going as long as I know that hes making an effort and not pushing me aside.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Dec 13, 2009)

he does that, talks on the phone when you place the order, but his normal number is disconnected (the one he used to have on his website) and wont answer his phone if you get his cell/other numbers. I dunno.. I didnt have a good dealing with him, and im sure im only one out of hundreds from Jemsite.


----------



## technomancer (Dec 13, 2009)

djpharoah said:


> What the heck do you still have with him Steve?



Sorry, missed this post until this got bumped. He's still doing an RGA body for me... but hey, we're coming up on three fucking years now and it's at least in his "top ten" to finish 

At 5 months I'd say this one is going great with the body being redone and the neck done wrong


----------



## HighGain510 (Dec 13, 2009)

technomancer said:


> Sorry, missed this post until this got bumped. He's still doing an RGA body for me... but hey, we're coming up on three fucking years now and it's at least in his "top ten" to finish
> 
> At 5 months I'd say this one is going great with no body completed and the neck done wrong


----------



## wannabguitarist (Dec 13, 2009)

What was wrong with the original body?


----------



## EdgeCrusher (Dec 14, 2009)

I luckily had a pretty good experience with Chris when he made my RGA7 body for me. It turned out great and I didn't have to wait too long, though communication wasn't the greatest with him. 









I can't believe you still haven't gotten yours Steve! That blows dude  That was the one he originally built for me but accidentally routed for a trem right? How far has he gotten on the rest of the guitar?


----------



## sheener19 (Dec 14, 2009)

wannabguitarist said:


> What was wrong with the original body?



He didn't leave enough of the maple on the side of the guitar for a masked binding.


----------



## MacTown09 (Feb 27, 2010)

do you have any updates on this beauty??


----------



## sheener19 (Feb 27, 2010)

Not really It was scheduled on his website to be finished on February 2nd, then the 9th, then the 19th then the 23rd and he hasn't updated his website since like the 21st so I have no idea whats going on with it. He wont reply to my emails. I'm just hoping it gets finished, hopeful in the near future. Hes been shipping other guitars out like crazy but I keep getting the shaft.


----------

